# pioneer sound fields



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Question guys, I have a Pioneer VSX920 but I can't decide on which sound field to use. I'm bouncing between direct and auto surround dolby PLIIX movie. I'm curious to see which sound field other Pioneer owners prefer. The dolby PLIIX movie seems to give off a brighter sound which is nice. What are other fellow Pioneer owners using?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I have not owned a Pioneer since my former 77 Pound VSX-49txi, when I did own a Pioneer I primarily used PLII. When it comes to Surround Modes, there really is no correct answer. Simply whatever sounds best to you. It is why there are so many to choose from.

Don't get me wrong, not all DSP Modes are created equal. Yamaha really takes DSP Modes to sometimes fanatical levels of attempted realism, but I must say many are quite impressive. Regardless, it truly comes down to what you prefer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

77 lbs???!!!!! :yikes:WOW, lol. Yeah thats what I thought as well. I've had this one about a year now and have used direct up until now. The PLII sounds really smooth but for some reason it doesn't play as loud during movies via BD/DVD vs HDTV. The MCAAC feature is nice but tends to dial my levels in a bit on the low side so I adjust those settings with my SPL meter in Direct mode.
The manual for this reciever doesn't do a good job at explaining these various fields either. I find myself fooling with this thing for hours but I guess it's the best way to learn all of the features. Thanks for your help JJ.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tray1187 said:


> 77 lbs???!!!!! :yikes:WOW, lol. Yeah thats what I thought as well. I've had this one about a year now and have used direct up until now. The PLII sounds really smooth but for some reason it doesn't play as loud during movies via BD/DVD vs HDTV. The MCAAC feature is nice but tends to dial my levels in a bit on the low side so I adjust those settings with my SPL meter in Direct mode.
> The manual for this reciever doesn't do a good job at explaining these various fields either. I find myself fooling with this thing for hours but I guess it's the best way to learn all of the features. Thanks for your help JJ.


My pleasure. Indeed my 49 was truly a Boat Anchor. You do not see too many AVR's festooned with Stickers depicting 2 Men Lifting the Box and Placing the AVR all over the Box. It truly was/is an absolutely beautiful AVR and cost a small fortune. It was actually the first Pioneer AVR to offer MCACC (along with the almost identical VSX-47)

Excellent call on the SPL Meter. After running Audyssey, the first thing I do is pull out the SPL Meter. I did the same with the Pioneer as neither came close to setting All Channels to 75db's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a VSX-23 so it may be a little different, but chances are its the same.
The direct mode uses minimum audio processing, you get channel level matching and that's about it.
The AVR sends each channel directly to the appropriate speaker.
The auto surround applies a calibration from memory 1, 2, or 3 which is user selectable.
Depending on the memory you select the calibration tries to correct everything (channel level matching, phase, equalization...) 
The auto cal saves the three different calibrations giving weight to different parameters.
Default loactions are memory 1, 2, 3.
Memory 1 is weighted towards phase correction and all speakers are phase corrected and frequency eq'ed to the listening position.
Memory 2.... forget its main parameter
Memory 3 (which is what I prefer) applies no frequency EQ to the front L/R speakers and matches the rest of the speakers to them.
Use the one you like best.


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Chashint, but the 920 doesn't offer the three memory options, at least its not in the manual. I have settled on using the auto surround PLIIX movie option with the reciever's EQ turned on. However sometimes I find the rear surround effects are clearer without the EQ.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, I probably should have looked at the 920 manual.


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

chashint said:


> Sorry, I probably should have looked at the 920 manual.


Lol, yeah I was reading your models manual and realized mine is missing a lot of goodies. Lol.


----------

